# Question about ex-div date and record date



## mim168 (2 April 2008)

Hi,got a couple of  question.
If a share ex-div date was 1/4 and record date 7/4..

If i brought 1st lot of shares on the 1/4,would i still get div (settle 4/4).what if i sold it on the 2/4 (settle 7/4).
 what if i brought 2nd lot of shares  on the 2/4 and settle 7/4?

just a bit confused on ex-div dates and record date..
thanks


----------



## Bill M (2 April 2008)

If you bought the stock on 1/4 the ex dividend date then you will not get the dividend. You must buy it before that date, not on or after that date. The record date is irrelevant.

If you buy your 1st parcel on 1/4 and your 2nd parcel on 2/4 you will not get the dividend for either parcel. Any parcels must be bought before 1/4 in your case.

So in summary if you bought your shares on 31/3 then you will get the dividend. If you sold on 1/4 you will still get the dividend, hope that helps.


----------



## mim168 (2 April 2008)

thanks


----------



## heredownunder (7 April 2008)

There are also some tax issues regarding franking credits and holding shares for 45 days.
See:
http://www.ato.gov.au/individuals/content.asp?doc=/content/42807.htm&page=10
Also see:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=733


----------

